# Red Oak Root Burl?



## Foot Patrol (Jun 29, 2016)

A friend of mine believes that he has a red oak root burl and sent me a few pictures. I wanted to get WBs input before he tried to dig this one out. Is this a root burl and will it be worth it to process it?


----------



## steve bellinger (Jun 29, 2016)

Sure looks like one from here

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jun 29, 2016)

May not have eyes but I'll bet its swirly!


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jun 29, 2016)

JR Parks said:


> May not have eyes but I'll bet its swirly!



Swirly is good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brown down (Jun 30, 2016)

either way I think it would be worth it and def have figure in it!


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 30, 2016)

What are the dimensions? Chuck


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jun 30, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> What are the dimensions? Chuck



I am not sure yet as it is still in the ground. Here is another picture with my friend's foot in the picture. 

http://i1152.Rule #2/albums/p483/_Foot_Patrol_/8c77ca1f-a427-44f4-a8cd-81b5b9d213e6_zpsbb6o4jce.jpg

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jul 3, 2016)

The root burl is a little bigger than we thought. Its still in the ground. It is larger than the stump of the tree and estimated at 700 lbs or so.

http://i1152.Rule #2/albums/p483/_Foot_Patrol_/Red%20oak%20Burl%204_zpsgweiindw.jpg


http://i1152.Rule #2/albums/p483/_Foot_Patrol_/red%20oak%20burl%203_zpsmdfmkoxp.jpg

http://i1152.Rule #2/albums/p483/_Foot_Patrol_/red%20burl%205_zpserj4m6ji.jpg

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 3, 2016)

Scott 
The photo showing the stump and the root burl is a very interesting photo. You could have easily missed the burl with just a little more soil cover. Anxious to see the ruins of your hard work. Jim

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Foot Patrol (Jul 3, 2016)

Gonna be a couple weeks before we get it out of the ground. I can't wait.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jul 3, 2016)

whoa, you may be onto something really great there. if you run out of energy let me know i'll get it out of there for me, no charge. lol

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 4, 2016)

Unusual to say the least. I think you need a mini excavator. Digging that by hand would be a real chore. Gary

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jul 4, 2016)

HomeBody said:


> Unusual to say the least. I think you need a mini excavator. Digging that by hand would be a real chore. Gary



You may be right. We have a tractor to pull it out if we can get around it. Not sure where to put it or how to process it once its pulled out of the ground. Could get interesting.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 4, 2016)

weird looking- I love red oak burl. Has so much color. does not even look like oak when finished- more like stone. I bet you will have weird stuff in there-figure color and also beware- root burls have rocks and sand pockets

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jul 4, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> weird looking- I love red oak burl. Has so much color. does not even look like oak when finished- more like stone. I bet you will have weird stuff in there-figure color and also beware- root burls have rocks and sand pockets



That box is amazing Mike. I hope this one has similar figure and color.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 4, 2016)

Foot Patrol said:


> That box is amazing Mike. I hope this one has similar figure and color.



Thanks, The wood was amazing- came in some Oregon oak I bought for drawer stock. Set it aside because it sure was not good for drawers. Posted it for inspiration. The lowly red oak can surprise. No body ever guess's red oak when they look at box.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 5, 2016)

Should I assume, "Southern red oak"?


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jul 5, 2016)

Mr. Peet said:


> Should I assume, "Southern red oak"?



The tree is in Texas so I assume it is a southern red oak. Not for sure though.


----------

